# ASUS MyLogo2

## motosauro

Hi all

After a search of the forum I haven't found if and how it would be possible to raplace the boot logo of an ASUS mainboard.

Asus provides a win based utility to integrate an image into the bios prior to flashing it, which takes the .ROM file, does something with the image you chose, merges it with the .ROM file and oplà, you have a bios that splashes your image instead of ASUS' one.

I concurr that this is one of the most useless features I ever encountered, nevertheless since I paid for it I would like to use it.

Is there anybody who could possibly help me?

I of course sent an e-mail to asus asking for help about this topic, but didn't recieve any answer so far (two weeks).

Needles to say, I would like the boot image to be gentoo-related  :Very Happy: 

Thanks in advance to anyone who will try to help

----------

## motosauro

bump

Anybody?

----------

## motosauro

Asus hasn't answered me yet  :Sad: 

Does anybody know which image format do these boot logo use?

I'm guessing it's xpm, but it's just a guess.

Too bad i'm too noob to use an hex editor and figure it out for myself

Please, oh powerful community, help a little noob  :Smile: 

----------

## Cloim

My next comp will have that "feature".

Since I still don't have all the pieces, all I can tell you is what's in the user guide.

Since it could be a factor: Motherboard P5W  DH Deluxe

file format: BMP

file size: 150k or less

They recommend backing up your BIOS, or getting a new updated one, before using their utility to change the image.

ie Make sure you have a good BIOS to flash if something goes wrong.

The utility allows scaling the image, so there could be more info stored on the rom than just the image. It has been a while since I paid much attention to BMP, or worked on a lo-res screen, but 150k is rather small. 

Good luck.

----------

## motosauro

 *Cloim wrote:*   

> My next comp will have that "feature".
> 
> Since I still don't have all the pieces, all I can tell you is what's in the user guide.
> 
> Since it could be a factor: Motherboard P5W  DH Deluxe
> ...

 

Thanks

In fact the utility takes a .bmp as input and downscales it to 640x480@4 , though I'm guessing the target format is not a bmp (the merged bios size is too small imho).

When I still had win I tried to let the utility downscale the image on its own, but the result was wrong (it chose the wrong colours). Therefore I downscaled it with another program (namely IrfanView) and reduced it to the size and depth required.

At that point the Asus utility did not try to resize the image, but just merged it with the bios.

I'm quite sure the format is not bmp though, since the size of bios

At least I'm not alone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## motosauro

bump

----------

## motosauro

Am I really the only one interested in finding a solution for this issue?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## saffsd

Don't mean to resurrect  a dead thread, but since nobody has replied I though i'd just chip in two suggestions:

1) Have you tried to run the ASUS utility in wine?

2) Have you considered running the ASUS utility in  a vmware image? (provided you have a valid license for the underlying OS of course).

----------

## motosauro

Thanks for the answer  :Smile: 

I thought of that solution too, but I hoped for a native linux way to do it. I still have a win licence but I Didn't want to resort to that nor to wine of course.

----------

